# Will OBD-II Compatible Scanner/Reader work on MKV Jetta



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a 2006.5 MKV Jetta 2.0T
Just bought a Cen-Tech OBD-II Scanner. When I connect to my car, it shows 8 blocks but never connects. I left on the car for 3mins. 
Is the computer OBD-II compliant?


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Will OBD-II Compatible Scanner/Reader work on MKV Jetta (cirus02)*

My VAG 1552 wouldn't read that either only up to 04 I think.


----------



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Will OBD-II Compatible Scanner/Reader work on MKV Jetta (atoson)*

I just tried the scanner on my mom's 2001 Ford Explorer. I left it connected for over 10mins and it still only display 8 blocks. The scanner must be ng. Will have to to take it back


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Will OBD-II Compatible Scanner/Reader work on MKV Jetta (cirus02)*

Remember since it's generic it will only read the P0XXX codes not the specific VW values. See if ross tech pc app works for your year.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Will OBD-II Compatible Scanner/Reader work on MKV Jetta (cirus02)*

You want to get a non generic scanner, get one that is CAN BUS and VW compatible.
Also you should consider one that allows you to perform throttle body adaption.
This one is usually $130 or so on Ebay.
Its called VAG5053. With it you can also code module, but in a hunt and poke fashion. 
It does have a menu with the most common coding functions as a reminder.
I have this tool, an older Autel (non can bus and dead), and 3 Vag-com cables (old and new versions).


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Will OBD-II Compatible Scanner/Reader work on MKV Jetta (Eric D)*

Hunt and poke? I know it self explanatory but could you please explain more detail how you navigate with this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Will OBD-II Compatible Scanner/Reader work on MKV Jetta (atoson)*

Hunt and poke means, that this device doesn't have a keyboard.
Its like playing with an old cell phone trying to text message.
Its actually in a linear mode, where the cursor starts on the left, you scroll to the right and find the letter or number and press enter.
Then repeat this several times till you finish the sequence. 
For simple 3 digit codes it's fine, but anything longer its time consuming and the beeps are annoying.
I just used it again yesterday along with my Vag-com.
I got this device when it first came out, about 3 years ago. Now they include a cable to upgrade the firmware, and also booklet with the instructions to do so. Mine didn't have those, and the manual is limited. Luckily the manual is online so I can print it out.
Reason why I use both, is that I don't often need to use all the functions or need a big display of the lap top. The hand held is fine most of the time and I carry it with me daily.
I use it on early VWs with a 2x2 adapter cable and it works great. No more needing to using a paper clip to flash the DTC codes.
Same thing with 95 OBD1, the OBD2 plug fits and reads them just fine.

With most things Chinese, you'll see some typographical errors on the display, but they are few.

Its cheaper here and under $100 with free shipping.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16926
This one has a 9v battery, mine does not have the cable for the battery, but the battery compartment is present.
I don't know why you'll need a battery for it, mine powers up via the OBD2 port.
Here is a video on Youtube, this guy doesn't show hunt and poke.
But you will hear the beeps.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McF4VC3cwfY
Found this picture, at the very bottom is the display showing the characters.
This is hunt and poke.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Will OBD-II Compatible Scanner/Reader work on MKV Jetta (Eric D)*

Alright, that sure is a bummer and here I am complaining about my 2 line LCD display 1552, navigation feature is another story. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif TY


----------



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

The Cen-Tech OBD-II Scanner does work. The first one was defective. I did a scan on the car when the CEL come on and it found two codes, P2004 and P0642.
This scanner Is VW/Audi compatible.


----------



## nhanxsolo (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (cirus02)*

will the VAG5053 do a Throttle Body Alignment? it lists "Adaptation" as one of its features.


----------



## dumped_gti (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: (nhanxsolo)*

You can buy a cable & program from ross-tech http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...AGCOM for under 300 bucks, and do damn near everything you would ever need to do to your car! Trust me, don't waste your time and money with any other tool. This is *THE TOOL* to have. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nhanxsolo (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (dumped_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumped_gti* »_You can buy a cable & program from ross-tech http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...AGCOM for under 300 bucks, and do damn near everything you would ever need to do to your car! Trust me, don't waste your time and money with any other tool. This is *THE TOOL* to have. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have a Mac man, not a PC laptop lol. Also A lot of it seems really complicated, is there a training guide to use it that comes with the License? I know eBay sells the cords for a lot cheaper than RT.


----------



## dumped_gti (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: (nhanxsolo)*

The cords are JUNK on ebay! they only work on the super old version of vag com. v409. Which is a waste of time and doesn't have all of the functions that you would want when working on your car. Get a cheap ass laptop and buy the cable from ross-tech. You will wonder what you ever did without it, *TRUST ME!*







I have used my vag com for over 8 years on a daily basis. It's the best tool next to the factory VAS 5052A. The next best thing for you to buy would be a Bentley manual/disc. 


_Modified by dumped_gti at 7:45 AM 3-11-2010_


----------

